
CA Bill prohibits employers from seeking past salary information - RangerScience
https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billTextClient.xhtml?bill_id=201720180AB168
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15846852](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15846852).

